# Stagmomantis theophila



## mantisdeperu (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all. I want to show you few pics of my new mantis species, _Stagmomantis theophila_. This mantis si from Perú and is more big than other Stagmomantis species. I love this species because they have some spines on the coxae.













Best regards.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice.

How big do they get Christian?


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 9, 2009)

Hrm...spines on the coxae...very interesting and thanks for sharing!


----------



## mantisdeperu (Feb 10, 2009)

robelgado said:


> very nice.How big do they get Christian?


Hi Robelgado. This species is 7 -8 cm (females). Males are more small (5 cm)


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 10, 2009)

Very rare to see species with spines on there coxae...

Anyways, cute species...


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Photo number two is very nice


----------



## minard734 (Sep 10, 2011)

About the size of Stagmomantis floridensis? The females are like 75mm and males 65. I need some different Stagmomantis then carolina... SO JEALOUS!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 10, 2011)

That looks like an awesome Stagmomantis species. Send some here to the states :scooter: !


----------



## gripen (Sep 10, 2011)

I love the spikes it looks very predatory. Do any other species have spikes like that?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 11, 2011)

_Heirodula multispina_ have those, but they are ivory colored and not quite as prominent.

Btw, this topic is over 2 years old. lol


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 11, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Btw, this topic is over 2 years old. lol


Wow did not even notice that :lol: Oops!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 11, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Btw, this topic is over 2 years old. lol


I noticed... I just wanted to bump it because Stagmomantis theophila looks cool to me.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> I noticed... I just wanted to bump it because Stagmomantis theophila looks cool to me.


It does look cool.  And... I probably never would have seen the photos if someone hadn't bumped it up.


----------

